# Questions for AoA A4/S4/A5/S5/RS 5/Q5/Q7 Product Manager



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm headed out of Dulles today to go to the A6 launch and am taking time for lunch with a good friend Barry Hoch who is the product manager for A4/S4/A5/S5/RS 5/Q5/Q7 at Audi of America. Barry was kind enough to say he'd field some questions so if you have any let me know. Lunch is in about 2.5 hours from now so make sure to post.


----------



## darkop (Jun 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'm headed out of Dulles today to go to the A6 launch and am taking time for lunch with a good friend Barry Hoch who is the product manager for A4/S4/A5/S5/RS 5/Q5/Q7 at Audi of America. Barry was kind enough to say he'd field some questions so if you have any let me know. Lunch is in about 2.5 hours from now so make sure to post.


 I thought we would have had this posted last Monday?!! 
What happened? List scripts?!


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Maybe too late for me to make a suggestion... but please pin down these guys on when or if we will get the S4 Avant.

I have $55k burning a hole in my pocket waiting for AoA to suit up.


----------

